# How to find a competition



## darkalex (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Gang,

I am new to the forum. I was wondering where I can compete with my wine. I live in FL. Where do I go for more info in winemaking for competition?

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Hang out here and read the posts as we often talk about competitions going on. I am going to a large one in my area tomorrow night. Also check with your local supply house, they should be aware of anything local. You may even try goggle.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hang out here and read the posts as we often talk about competitions going on. I am going to a large one in my area tomorrow night. Also check with your local supply house, they should be aware of anything local. You may even try goggle.



What do you have going on tomorrow night? What are you entering?


----------



## Flem (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi darkalex. Welcome to the forum. Please go to the introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.


----------

